# A couple crow calls for sale



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres a couple of crow calls I have left for sale. I have these for sale over at a turkey forum so the first post Ill go with, if theres anyone intersted that is.

This one is a mesquite with some dirty osage nibs. The mesquite has some colorful sapwood in it, and is hard as a rock. Oil and wax finish inside and out. Nibs are lightly oiled.

35 bucks shipped to you. Paypal check or mo.



















Second one is an ash with osage nibs. Oil and wax finish inside and out. NIbs are lightly oiled.

35 bucks to your door. Paypal check or mo.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Some real quick tooting on the calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one of these guys and they are great sounding!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great looking calls there.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ash call is sold, thanks!! And thanks for the compliments gents, much appreciated. 
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

All sold thanks!

Mark


----------

